# los verbos reflexivos



## Magmod

Hola
¿Puede alguien explicarme las acepciones de las frases siguientes?

Tú sabrás lo que te dices
yo sé lo que me hago
Yo me entiendo
¿Hay algo especial con el sujeto?
Saludos __


----------



## Tsunade

No estoy segura de qué quieres decir... ¿podrías especificar más? 

Lo que vienen a decir es que aunque, a vista de otros lo que yo (en sentido figurado, claro) hago es ridículo o sin sentido o provocador (o malas consecuencias o un largo etc), yo tengo mis razones por las que hacerlo.

Ya me dirás si te ha servido... :S Si no, dímelo e intentamos otra manera 

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> ¿Puede alguien explicarme las acepciones de las frases siguientes?
> 
> Tú sabrás lo que te dices Es: "Tú sabrás lo que dices" (salvo que te estés hablando a ti mismo)
> yo sé lo que me hago (es rara: lo que te haces a ti mismo: what you do to yourself)
> Yo me entiendo: I understand myself.
> ¿Hay algo especial con el sujeto?
> Saludos __


En todos los casos los pronombres (te, me) reemplazan al objeto indirecto.
No entiendo bién qué preguntas sobre el sujeto.
Leyendo la respuesta de Tsunade, pienso que -si las frases fueron dichas todas por una misma persona- es como decir: Cada uno sabe lo que se dice o hace a sí mismo, y se entiende a sí mismo (es rara igual).


----------



## Bil

Hola
¿En inglés?  Todas enfáticas.
You know what you're talking about.
I know what I'm feeling.  (Yo, Bil, no estoy seguro en esto)
I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Rayines

Bil said:
			
		

> Hola
> ¿En inglés? Todas enfáticas.
> You know what you're talking about.
> I know what I'm feeling. (Yo, Bil, no estoy seguro en esto)
> I know what I'm doing.


Yo traduciría lo que tú has escrito de la siguiente manera:
Tú sabes de lo que estoy hablando.
Yo sé lo que estoy sintiendo.
Yo sé lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## Bil

Gracias Rayines
Aunque ¿no es el primero en la segunda persona?


----------



## Bil

Del Oxford: déjame, yo me entiendo.  Leave me alone, I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Bil

Del Oxford también: Se me hace que . . .  I have a feeling that . . .


----------



## Rayines

Bil said:
			
		

> Gracias Rayines
> Aunque ¿no es el primero en la segunda persona?


No entiendo qué quieres decir aquí.....





> Del Oxford: déjame, yo me entiendo. Leave me alone, I know what I'm doing.


En esto estamos de acuerdo . Igual sentido en inglés y en español.





> Del Oxford también: Se me hace que . . . I have a feeling that . . .


Esto también lo entiendo, pero no es lo que escribió Magmod ("...lo que me hago..."  )


----------



## Magmod

No soy  experto de gramática, pero me parece que todas las frases son coloquiales de España ¿no?   
  Los pronombres son reflexivos, probablemente no se utilice en esta manera coloquial en América Latino ¿verdad?   
 
En las frases ¿no hay significados como si  fuera así:

Tú sabrás lo que te dices. [yo no lo sé]
yo sé lo que me hago [ aunque tú no supieras hacer ]
Yo me entiendo …
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lo que has hecho es injustificable y no me lo esperaba de ti. Tú sabrás lo que te dices *a ti mismo* para convencerte de que ese comportamiento es el adecuado.

No sigas insistiendo con el daño que produce el tabaco, pues yo sé lo que me hago al seguir fumando, pero no es tan fácil...

-Pero ¿acaso no dijiste que ibas a hacer todo lo contrario? -Yo me entiendo …mis razones no las puedo revelar en este preciso instante.

Todas las frases en azul son correctas

¿cómo se dirían en inglés?


----------



## San

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> ¿Puede alguien explicarme las acepciones de las frases siguientes?
> Tú sabrás lo que te dices
> yo sé lo que me hago
> Yo me entiendo
> ¿Hay algo especial con el sujeto?
> Saludos __


1. I suppose you must have a good reason for saying that. It's more usual "Tu sabrás lo que te haces". Anyway, I can't figure out why are you doing or saying that. It's your responsibility, I'll be nothing to do whit that.

2. I've got a good reason for behaving in the way I do, although maybe you don't know it. The fact is that I won't stop now to explain you why, probably because you've got no knowledge about the subject and you couldn't understand. If I'm talking to a friend, you must simply trust me, and if you are a less familiar person, simply don't take care of me, that's my business.

3. What I'm saying makes sense to me, although according to you it is incorrect or badly explained. Usually you are right, and "yo me entiendo" is an informal way to accept that.

Also when you can't understand what I saying because  you are unaware of the necessary context. If I say "yo me entiendo" means this finishes the matter. I won't explain more, often because it would be uncomfortable for me, for you or for other people in the conversation.


----------



## San

Magmod said:
			
		

> No soy  experto de *en* gramática, pero me parece que todas las frases son coloquiales de España ¿no?
> Los pronombres son reflexivos, probablemente no se utilice en esta manera coloquial en América Latino ¿verdad?


 
Sí, son muy coloquiales en España, pero en América, no sé. Piensa en los pronombres como en una flecha que señala a quién le afecta emocionalmente la acción:

Se *nos* casa Juanito  Nos afecta a nosotros porque es nuestro compañero de toda la vida y lo apreciamos.
Tú sabrás lo que *te* haces  Para tí las consecuencias de tú acción, a mí no me impliques.
Sé lo que *me* hago  Es asunto mío
No *me* lo distraigais que tenemos mucho trabajo  Me afecta a mí que a Juanito lo distraigan.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> No soy experto de gramática, pero me parece que todas las frases son coloquiales de España ¿no?
> Los pronombres son reflexivos, probablemente no se utilice en esta manera coloquial en América Latino ¿verdad?


 
Que yo sepa, no existen "pronombres reflexivos", sí los "verbos reflexivos" que utilizan "pronombres (de manera) reflexivos átonos", o sea "un pronombre personal como complemento de verbo". _Yo me ausento, tú te avergüenzas, el se arrepiente, el agua se evapora._

¡Me sorprendería mucho que existiera algún lugar de habla hispana donde no se utilizaran!


----------



## Rayines

> yo sé lo que me hago [aunque tú no supieras *qué* hacer ]


Hay una diferencia importante entre usar el pronombre y no usarlo. Para mí, el sentido de lo que pregunta Magmod es "Yo sé lo que hago" (y en ese caso es erróneo usar el pronombre "me"). Si se refiere a una acción como infrigirse algún daño, como han dicho, entonces sí sería "yo sé lo que me hago (a mí mismo)".
Quería diferenciar esas dos ideas.


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Todas las frases en azul son correctas
> 
> ¿cómo se dirían en inglés?


San ha explicado muy bien en ingles   Pero no entiendo Se *nos* casa Juanito =we are inviting Juanito to stay with us  

Tus ejemplos son preciosos, intentaré traducir así:

Lo que has hecho es injustificable y no me lo esperaba de ti. Tú sabrás lo que te dices *a ti mismo* para convencerte de que ese comportamiento es el adecuado.
What you have done is unjustifiable and was not expected of you. I guess you know what you are talking about, although I don’t in order to convince yourself that this behaviour is adequate.
No sigas insistiendo con el daño que produce el tabaco, pues yo sé lo que me hago al seguir fumando, pero no es tan fácil...
Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know what I’m doing to continue smoking, even if you don’t, but it isn’t easy…


-Pero ¿acaso no dijiste que ibas a hacer todo lo contrario? 
-Yo me entiendo…mis razones no las puedo revelar en este preciso instante.
“But, perhaps you didn’t say you were going to do the opposite”
“I know what I’m doing…I can’t reveal my reasons right now.
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> San ha explicado muy bien en ingles  Pero no entiendo Se *nos* casa Juanito =we are inviting Juanito to stay with us


Ese "nos" se denomina dativo ético o de interés. La frase no cambiaría si lo quitaras (se casa Juanito); este dativo es coloquial, sólo tiene un valor expresivo, y se usa para indicar que la acción afecta de algún modo a quien se indica con este pronombre.


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Que yo sepa, no existen "pronombres reflexivos", sí los "verbos reflexivos" que utilizan "pronombres (de manera) reflexivos átonos", o sea "un pronombre personal como complemento de verbo". _Yo me ausento, tú te avergüenzas, el se arrepiente, el agua se evapora._




Claro tienes razón. Sin embargo para nosotros los extranjeros 
1. Acusativas: me te lo/la nos os los/las
2. dativas::        = = le = = les
3. reflexivas:      = = se = = se
Las reflexivas pueden sustituir las causativas y dativas ¿verdad?



			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Me sorprendería mucho que existiera algún lugar de habla hispana donde no se utilizaran!


 Me refiere lo que ha escrito San.

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> Claro tienes razón. Sin embargo para nosotros los extranjeros
> 1. Acusativas: me te lo/la nos os los/las
> 2. dativas:: = = le = = les
> 3. reflexivas: = = se = = se
> Las reflexivas pueden sustituir las causativas y dativas ¿verdad?


Supongo que te refieres a las acusativas y no a las causativas. El pronombre reflexivo, cuando tiene función reflexiva, puede ser complemento directo (acusativo) o indirecto (dativo). Sin embargo, muchos verbos en español usan el pronombre reflexivo y éste concuerda con el verbo, pero no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica. Tales verbos se denominal pronominales, y no hay reflexividad por ningún lado.

Se lo compró (se: dativo).
Se vistió (se: acusativo).
Se arrepintió (Se: NADA. El verbo es arrepentirse).
Se cae (Se: NADA. Añade un matiz al verbo, que en este caso es carse, la forma pronominal de caer).


----------



## Jellby

Magmod said:
			
		

> San ha explicado muy bien en ingles   Pero no entiendo Se *nos* casa Juanito =we are inviting Juanito to stay with us



"Casa" is From the verb "casar(se)" = to get married.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> No sigas insistiendo con el daño que produce el tabaco, pues yo sé lo que me hago al seguir fumando, pero no es tan fácil...
> Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know what I’m doing to continue smoking, even if you don’t, but it isn’t easy…


 
Qué bueno que te gustaran los ejemplos. Ojalá y yo tuviera los problemas con el inglés que ustedes tienen en castellano. ¡Eso diría que sé mucho inglés lo que no es el caso! 

No obstante mi poco inglés, ¿no quedaría mejor decir esto?
Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know the kind of harm I’m doing to myself as I continue to smoke, but it isn’t easy…(quitting, etc.)

Por favor, corríjanme; pero veo que el inglés y castellano tienen recursos muy diferentes para describir las situacíones.

Un agregado a las precisas explicaciones de Lazarus y a la oportuna aclaración de Jellby. Quien dice "se nos casa Juanito" es alguien muy vinculado afectivamente a Juanito, que considera que el casamiento lo afectará grandemente, pues le representa una pérdida imaginada (un "El pichón ha volado del nido a hacer el suyo propio") o una ganancia presunta ("Al fin tendremos nietos").

Dicen dos cosas diferentes las siguientes frases:
-¡Al fin se casa la Chola!
-¿Viste?¡Se nos casa la Chola!
y "¡Al fin se nos casa la Chola!" no puedo describir los diferente que es


----------



## Rayines

A pesar de todas las buenas explicaciones que te han dado los amigos, Magmod, yo insisto que en el caso del tabaco, es decir cuando el daño viene de algo externo, no queda bien decir "Yo sé lo que me hago", sino, en todo caso, "Yo sé el daño que me hace". No es que la primera sea incorrecta gramaticalmente, pero te comento cuál elegiría yo.


----------



## Magmod

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Supongo que te refieres a las acusativas y no a las causativas. El pronombre reflexivo, cuando tiene función reflexiva, puede ser complemento directo (acusativo) o indirecto (dativo). Sin embargo, muchos verbos en español usan el pronombre reflexivo y éste concuerda con el verbo, pero no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica. Tales verbos se denominal pronominales, y no hay reflexividad por ningún lado.





			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Se lo compró (se: dativo).
> Se vistió (se: acusativo).
> Se arrepintió (Se: NADA. El verbo es arrepentirse).
> Se cae (Se: NADA. Añade un matiz al verbo, que en este caso es carse, la forma pronominal de caer).


 
Entonces los pronombres reflexivos son una categoría en las categorías del pronominales ¿verdad? 

Yo puedo entender la diferencia entre comprarse y comprarle, en cambio no me explico por qué se vistió no es un caso similar a vestirse como arrepentirse  

¿Vestirse y vestirle no son casos similares a comprarse y comprarle?

 Por lo general ¿Cómo se sabe cuales verbos reflexivos no son entrados en el diccionario español (como comprarse) y cuáles son entrados (como arrepentirse)? 
Entonces ¿Qué significa si un verbo reflexivo no es entrado en el diccionario? 

 Finalmente: Se *nos* casa Juanito es decir It’s alright for Juanito to marry from our family ¿Verdad?

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> Finalmente: Se *nos* casa Juanito es decir It’s alright for Juanito to marry from our family ¿Verdad?


 
"Se nos casa Juanito", es lo mismo que "Se casa Juanito", sea _alright _o no, sea _our family_ o no.

Ese "nos" sólo dice el gran interés que la persona que habla tiene por Juanito, cuánto le importa Juanito....

"nos" en este caso no incide en la acción de casarse, aunque puede llevar otra información.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> Por lo general ¿Cómo se sabe cuales verbos reflexivos no son entrados en el diccionario español (como comprarse) y cuáles son entrados (como arrepentirse)?
> Entonces ¿Qué significa si un verbo reflexivo no es entrado en el diccionario?


 
Aunque seguro que otros lo pondrán mejor que yo

Hay verbos transitivos o intransitivos que _también se usan como pronominales_

la visto, nos visten (como transitivo), me visto, se viste (y reflexivo)
allí los pronombres dicen quién ejecuta la acción (la visto yo, nos visten ellos, me visto yo, se viste ella)

caigo, caes(intransitivo) me caigo, se cae (como pronominal)

"Me caigo" es lo mismo que "caigo" donde el "me" le pone un matiz expresivo, pues con el "caigo" era suficiente para saber que era yo. No me tomé de las piernas y me hice una zancadilla, no "me caí a mí mismo", simplemente "me caí", o sea "caí", en este caso el "me" supone que fue accidental, o que no conozco la causa, o muchos otros matices en los que influye el contexto y también la costumbre

arrepentirse es un verbo pronominal

yo puedo arrepentirme, tu te arrepientes, ellos están pensando en arrepentirse, y él nunca se arrepintió.

yo no te arrepiento, ni tu los arrepientes. Arrepentirse es algo que uno puede hacer sólo por sí mismo.

Suicidarse es un verbo pronominal también. Cuando una muerte es dudosa y se sospecha de homicidio, decimos en broma "lo suicidaron". Este verbo jamás podría utilizarse así, "suicidaron" es un eufemismo por "mataron"

Quizás tus dudas provienen de que se puede decir "¡caigo!" (estoy cayendo en este momento) y "¡me caigo!" (estoy cayendo en este momento.... y también, ¡ayúdenme por favor, que estoy por caerme! Eso... es un matiz expresivo). Pero no puedo decir "arrepiento" sino "me arrepiento" pues arrepentirse es un verbo exclusivamente pronominal. Si yo te digo "arrepiente" (¿ a tí o que lo hagas con otro?), no, es "arrepiéntete", puedo intimarte, ordenarte o alentarte a que hagas un acto en el que sólo tu puedes ser tanto el ejecutor como el resultado.


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> Entonces los pronombres reflexivos son una categoría en las categorías del pronominales ¿verdad?
> 
> Yo puedo entender la diferencia entre comprarse y comprarle, en cambio no me explico por qué se vistió no es un caso similar a vestirse como arrepentirse
> 
> ¿Vestirse y vestirle no son casos similares a comprarse y comprarle?
> 
> Por lo general ¿Cómo se sabe cuales verbos reflexivos no son entrados en el diccionario español (como comprarse) y cuáles son entrados (como arrepentirse)?
> Entonces ¿Qué significa si un verbo reflexivo no es entrado en el diccionario?


 Los pronombres reflexivos, como categoría gramatical, se clasifican como pronombres, y todo lo que tiene que ver con los pronombres, se denominal pronominal. Pero no nos compliquemos con la terminología.

Cualquier verbo transitivo se puede usar como reflexivo siempre y cuando el sujeto coincida con el objeto: "Me lavo (a mí mismo)". Si es reflexivo puedes añadirle "a mí/ti/si.. mismo" sin problema alguno. Algo parecido pasa con el recíproco: "Se insultan (el uno al otro)".

En cualquier otro caso, este mismo pronombre acompaña al verbo, pero no es reflexivo. Si buscas en el DRAE verás lo siguiente, por ejemplo:


> *salir.*
> * 38.* *prnl.* Dicho de un líquido: Rebosar al hervir. _Se ha salido la leche._


 Esa acepción en particular sólo se puede usar cuando el verbo va acompañado del pronombre reflexivo. Para simplificar, se suele decir que "salirse es la forma pronominal del verbo salir" y que "en su forma pronominal, significa bla bla...". O sea, si no ves el pronombre, esta olvídate de esta acepción, porque no puedes usarla. Es casi como si salirse fuera un verbo distinto de salir. En cualquier caso, la leche no se "ha salido a sí misma"; esto no tiene sentido porque no hay reflexividad propiamente dicha._Vestirse a sí mismo, comparase a sí mismo un vestido_​Las frases que me has dado son ambas reflexivas. Si miras el diccionario verás que ambas tienen sólo un uso pronominal, y ninguno el que tú quieres.

De nuevo: Si miras el DRAE verás cuáles se pueden usar como pronominales y qué significan cuando lo son. Verbos como arrepentirse son pronominales puros, pues no existen sin el pronombre. Observa los "prnl." y el hecho de que el infinitivo tiene el "se" enclítico:



> *arrepentirse**.*
> 
> * 1.* prnl. Dicho de una persona: Sentir pesar por haber hecho o haber dejado de hacer algo.
> * 2.* prnl. Cambiar de opinión o no ser consecuente con un compromiso.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Investiga un poco por el diccionario, y verás cómo funciona.


----------



## lazarus1907

Observa lo que dice del verbo *caer*:



> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/icono/buscarconj.gif*caer**.*
> 
> * 1.* intr. Dicho de un cuerpo: Moverse de arriba abajo por la acción de su propio peso. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.* intr. Colgar, pender, inclinarse. U. t. c. prnl. _El pelo le cae sobre la frente.
> 
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



El "*U. t. c. prnl.*" signifíca "úsese también como pronominal. Desgraciadamente, como no es un diccionario de uso, no te dice qué diferencia hay entre la formas pronominal y la no pronominal.


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:
			
		

> Entonces los pronombres reflexivos son una categoría en las categorías del pronominales ¿verdad?
> 
> Yo puedo entender la diferencia entre comprarse y comprarle, en cambio no me explico por qué se vistió no es un caso similar a vestirse como arrepentirse  *Porque en se vistió, el se cumple función de objeto directo: (A quién vistió? A él mismo >>>>él fue vestido por él mismo = él se vistió). Entonces también puedes usar "vestir" sin el pronombre: "El famoso modisto vistió a conocidas artistas" (por decir).*
> *En cambio en el caso de "arrepentirse" es obligatorio (si se puede decir) el uso del pronombre. No puedes decir "arrepentir". *
> 
> ¿Vestirse y vestirle no son casos similares a comprarse y comprarle?* No. Es comprensible tu confusión: en vestirse y vestirlo/la (y no le) el pronombre es objeto directo. En cambio en comprarse y comprarle el pronombre ocupa el lugar de objeto indirecto.*
> 
> Por lo general ¿Cómo se sabe cuales verbos reflexivos no son entrados en el diccionario español (como comprarse) y cuáles son entrados (como arrepentirse)? *Como ya te expliqué, algunos llevan el pronombre siempre.*
> Entonces ¿Qué significa si un verbo reflexivo no es entrado en el diccionario?
> 
> Finalmente: Se *nos* casa Juanito es decir It’s alright for Juanito to marry from our family ¿Verdad? *Creo que sí.*
> 
> Saludos cordiales a todos


.........................................................................................................


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿no quedaría mejor decir esto?





			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know the kind of harm I’m doing to myself as I continue to smoke, but it isn’t easy…(quitting, etc.)
> 
> Por favor, corríjanme; pero veo que el inglés y castellano tienen recursos muy diferentes para describir las situaciones.


 Me gusta en tu traducción el uso de as para al.

 Sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo con tu frase en azul por las razones siguientes:
1. Quizás esta persona necesita el tabaco para calmar los nervios o piensa que merece la pena para divertirse, aunque le cause mucho daño etc.
2. Lo que has escrito no existe en la frase español pero es un hipótesis
3. se necesita enfatizar el sujeto en contra la persona que habla, como ha dicho San.

Y por eso me parece que no es correcta decir I know the kind of harm I’m doing to myself a no ser que haya algo en castellano que ya no entiendo.

Entonces yo prefiero la traducción así:

No sigas insistiendo con el daño que produce el tabaco, pues yo sé lo que me hago al seguir fumando, pero no es tan fácil...
Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know what I’m doing as I continue smoking, even if you don’t, but it isn’t easy…
Saludos cordials a todos


----------



## San

Magmod said:
			
		

> Me gusta en tu traducción el uso de as para al.
> 
> Sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo con tu frase en azul por las razones siguientes:
> 1. Quizás esta persona necesita el tabaco para calmar los nervios o piensa que merece la pena para divertirse, aunque le cause mucho daño etc.
> 2. Lo que has escrito no existe en la frase español pero es un hipótesis
> 3. se necesita enfatizar el sujeto en contra la persona que habla, como ha dicho San.
> 
> Y por eso me parece que no es correcta decir I know the kind of harm I’m doing to myself a no ser que haya algo en castellano que ya no entiendo.
> 
> Entonces yo prefiero la traducción así:
> No sigas insistiendo con el daño que produce el tabaco, pues yo sé lo que me hago al seguir fumando, pero no es tan fácil...
> Don’t keep on insisting on the harm that tobacco produce, ok I know what I’m doing as I continue smoking, even if you don’t, but it isn’t easy…
> Saludos cordials a todos


Hola Magmod, parece que "Yo sé lo que me hago" no suena bien al otro lado. Aquí en España es muy coloquial y *no* es reflexiva, no me hago nada a mísmo. Significa exactamente lo mismo que "Yo sé lo que hago", Lazarus lo ha explicado más arriba. Yo tampoco conocía la terminología, no *te* creas 

Otro ejemplo. "No sé lo que me digo", cuando estoy nervioso o alterado y no consigo explicarme. Obviamente no tengo ninguna intención de hablarme a mí mismo. Pero el leguaje coloquial varía mucho de un lugar a otro, a lo mejor esa frase en otro sitio no tiene sentido. 

Por eso está bien que tengas interés interés en las formas coloquiales, pero sobre todo aprende las standar o "bien dichas", porque esas te valen para todos los lugares y situaciones: No creas, se lo que digo, sé lo hago, murió, etc.


----------



## Rayines

San said:
			
		

> Hola Magmod, parece que "Yo sé lo que me hago" no suena bien al otro lado. Aquí en España es muy coloquial y *no* es reflexiva, no me hago nada a mísmo. Significa exactamente lo mismo que "Yo sé lo que hago", Lazarus lo ha explicado más arriba. Yo tampoco conocía la terminología, no *te* creas
> 
> Otro ejemplo. "No sé lo que me digo", cuando estoy nervioso o alterado y no consigo explicarme. Obviamente no tengo ninguna intención de hablarme a mí mismo. Pero el lenguaje coloquial varía mucho de un lugar a otro, a lo mejor esa frase en otro sitio no tiene sentido.
> 
> Por eso está bien que tengas interés interés en las formas coloquiales, pero sobre todo aprende las standar o "bien dichas", porque esas te valen para todos los lugares y situaciones: No creas, sé lo que digo, sé lo que hago, murió, etc.


¡Interpretaste mi pensamiento, San! 

Ahora....en cuanto a localismos, "¡No te creas!" lo usamos a rolete...Y "Al final de cuentas" (que por ahí lo mencionaba Lazarus), también!


----------



## Magmod

San said:
			
		

> Hola Magmod, parece que "Yo sé lo que me hago" no suena bien al otro lado. Aquí en España es muy coloquial y *no* es reflexiva, no me hago nada a mismo. Significa exactamente lo mismo que "Yo sé lo que hago", Lazarus lo ha explicado más arriba.


Hola San
Muchas gracias por tu repuesta y explicaciones  

  ¿Dónde ha dicho Lazarus que en la frase Yo sé lo que me hago la pronominal no es reflexivo?

  Quizás mi traducción no suene bien, pero es muy difícil encuentra otra que suena mejor en ingles. Puedo darte una referencia si quieras que apoyarlo.  

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde ha dicho Lazarus que en la frase Yo sé lo que me hago la pronominal no es reflexivo?


 No sé, pero te lo digo ahora de todas maneras: No es reflexivo. Es un uso coloquial (probablemente de españa) enfático en el que se da a entender que no se necesita de los demás para tomar decisiones, ya que uno "sabe lo que hace". Se puede eliminar el pronombre sin que el significado cambie apreciablemente, y no se puede añadir "a mí mismo".

Otros ejemplos de usos pronominales parecidos:
*(Me)* voy a estudiar el tema esta noche. (aquí le da el valor de estudiar por completo)
Quiero leer*(me)* el libro me que recomendaste.​ Hacer también se puede usar como reflexivo (ej: "hacerse algo de comer") o como pronominal con otros sentidos, como "hacerse el tonto", "hacerse a una idea"...


----------



## Magmod

Estaba leyendo un capitulo acerca de los pronominales y encuentro estos problemas:

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?

Se ha cerrado la puerta de un golpe
Se me ha cerrado la puerta de un golpe
¿Por qué estas frases acerca del uso de computadores no están correctas?:

Se puede hacerlo mientras los niños están en el cole.
Esto refiere a lo que decía antes.
¿No se siente usted que eso es degradante?
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?
> 
> Se ha cerrado la puerta de un golpe
> Se me ha cerrado la puerta de un golpe


 
1) La puerta se ha cerrado de (un) golpe. No sé cual es la causa. Puedo suponer que fue el viento. Quizá alguien me lo ha contado y yo lo repito. Quizá me afecte o no. Hay un solo hecho claro: La puerta se ha cerrado de (un) golpe.

2) La puerta se me ha cerrado a mí de (un) golpe. Quizá, había entrado en la habitación y no tenía la llave ¡y me he quedado encerrado!. Quizá, la estaba sosteniendo con la mano y algo hizo que se cerrara, y luego le cogió el pie a la dama para la cual sostenía yo la puerta. ¡Qué bochorno! ¡se me ha cerrado la puerta de (un) golpe!. La puerta se ha cerrado de (un) golpe, pero me pasó *a mí*, me ha afectado *a mí*, personalmente.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué estas frases acerca del uso de computadores no están correctas?:
> 
> Se puede hacerlo mientras los niños están en el cole.
> Esto refiere a lo que decía antes.
> ¿No se siente usted que eso es degradante?


1) Se puede hacer mientras los niños están en el colegio / Puede hacerlo mientras los niños están en el colegio.

"Se puede hacerlo" tiene dos pronombres (perdón si me meto en gramática), el se-puede implica que el pronombre es el "ello", el "on" francés, es una generalidad, hacer-lo implica que el pronombre es "la acción", "lo que se puede hacer". Si bien no hay contradicción, parece una cámara fotográfica con la que quieres enfocar una mosca que está a 30 centímetros de distancia y el glaciar que está de fondo a 3 kilómetros. Oyes el "zzzzp-zzzp" del _zoom_ pero no logras centrarlo.

2) Esto se refiere a lo que [yo/Usted] decía antes / Esto refiere a lo que se decía antes.

"Esto refiere a lo que decía antes" ahora tiene pocos pronombres y demasiados sujetos. Nada se subordina a nada. Hay demasiada ambigüedad.

3) ¿No siente Usted que eso es degradante? [la cosa está fuera de mí]/ ¿No se siente Usted degradado/humillado/rebajado? [la cosa está en mí]

Yo me siento (participio - algo ha operado en mí) 

o 

Yo siento que algo es (adjetivo - algo es calificado por mí)

¿No se siente Usted que eso es degradante? es como que la cosa está en mí y fuera de mí a un mismo tiempo, el asunto es personal y muy distante al mismo tiempo, como que me confundo a mí mismo con la situación que se describe, como que me preguntan mi parecer sobre algo cuya calificación se tiene de antemano. 

Más moscas y glaciares.

¡Qué loco!¿no?.

¡Qué interesante que es el castellano! Me parece que voy a comenzar a estudiarlo


----------



## Rayines

> 1) Se puede hacer mientras los niños están en el colegio / Puede hacerlo mientras los niños están en el colegio.


*Yo en ésta usaría: "Se lo puede hacer mientras los niños están en el colegio" .*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yo en ésta usaría: "Se lo puede hacer mientras los niños están en el colegio" .*


L L

(...tanta gramática que uno se olvida de vivir...)


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Más moscas y glaciares
> Me parece que voy a comenzar a estudiarlo


No estoy de acuerdo, eres un experto nato.
Hay otras en el mismo tema de computadores así:

En realidad no se les querían enseñar a leer
A aquella generación les enseñaba a leer mal.
A la generación mayor se desanimó a leer con ojo crítico. 
Pero a la generación actual se ha inculcado el odio a la lectura
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Rayines

Hola Magmod, ¿Quieres una corrección?:

En realidad no se les *quería* enseñar a leer.
A aquella generación *se *les enseñaba a leer mal.
A la generación mayor se *le *desanimó a leer con ojo crítico. 
Pero a la generación actual se *le *ha inculcado el odio a la lectura.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> En realidad no se les querían enseñar a leer
> A aquella generación les enseñaba a leer mal.
> A la generación mayor se desanimó a leer con ojo crítico.
> Pero a la generación actual se ha inculcado el odio a la lectura


Aunque Inés ya te puso las frases de manera correctísima, te voy a ampliar la explicación de por qué no funcionan las originales

En realidad no *se les querían* enseñar a leer

No coordinan el pronombre se(3ra singular) y la conjugación querían (1ra plural). Se arregla llevando todo a cualquiera de las dos. Si lo queremos "impersonalizar" sería "En realidad no se les quería enseñar a leer", y si lo personalizamos sería "En realidad no les querían enseñar a leer"

A aquella generación les enseñaba a leer mal.

En realidad la frase no está mal, pero si partimos de la conjugación "enseñaba" (1ra o 3ra del singular), eres tú o algún otro quien le enseñaba a leer mal a (toda) aquella generación. It is such an undertaking, and an evil one!

Pero si nuevamente la impersonalizamos:

A aquella generación *se les enseñaba* a leer mal.

Ahora funciona bien. Se supone que habría suficiente gente como para enseñar a una generación a leer mal ( o quizá a dos). _A propos_, we still have some of them among us.

(Sigo tumorrou, porque estoy muy taierd, y además con la flu.)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> En realidad no se les querían enseñar a leer
> A aquella generación les enseñaba a leer mal.
> A la generación mayor se desanimó a leer con ojo crítico.
> Pero a la generación actual se ha inculcado el odio a la lectura


Con respecto a las dos últimas, en otro hilo te decía

Un verbo transitivo es aquel cuya acción recae, con preposición _a_ o sin ella, en la persona o cosa que es término directo de la oración. Se construyen con complemento directo: _amar a Dios_; _decir la verdad._ 

En estas frases "desanimar" e "inculcar" son verbos transitivos que también pueden usarse como pronominales.

A la generación mayor se desanimó a leer con ojo crítico.

Esta suena mal porque "se desanimó" sugiere un uso pronominal y "a la generación..." es un complemento directo, o sea transitivo. Hay una contradicción. Lo arreglamos llevándolo a una de las dos formas

La generación mayor se desanimó a leer con ojo crítico.

la que suena rara por la preposición en "a leer...", donde mejor suena "en leer...", lo cual igualmente sigue sonando raro, porque un uso pronominal sugiere un efecto interno del sujeto así que "desalentarse" (tener un bajón en el ánimo) no coordina bien con una tarea, como "leer con ojo crítico".

Por eso mejor

A la generación mayor *se le desanimó* a leer con ojo crítico.

donde "se le desanimó" reemplaza a la voz pasiva "fue desanimada", pero conserva el carácter transitivo del verbo, como lo promete el "A la generación....".


Con 

Pero a la generación actual se ha inculcado el odio a la lectura

existe la misma contradición complemento_directo/uso_pronominal, por eso la llevamos también a una u otra forma

Pero la generación actual se ha inculcado el odio a la lectura

la cual es correcta, pero habla de cabezas rapadas quemando bibliotecas y librerías.

Pero a la generación actual *se le ha inculcado* el odio a la lectura

donde "se le ha inculcado el" es una forma de "ha sido inculcada con el", forma pasiva que conserva la transividad prometida en "a la generación...."

Bueno Magmod, aunque me queda la duda de por qué tus frases se "refieren a la computación", espero que esto te sea de ayuda, y estúdialo, porque después de tantos esfuerzos que nos haces hacer, te vamos a poner algunas frases para que las corrijas tu, y así cerremos este hilo con bombo y platillo.


----------



## Rayines

> Bueno Magmod, aunque me queda la duda de por qué tus frases se "refieren a la computación", espero que esto te sea de ayuda


Bueno, Ale C, a pesar de la flu tenés toda la paciencia para dar la explicación.....Una sola cosita:
En la 2da., me gustaría que quede claro que es: "A aquella generación se *le *enseñaba a leer mal" (porque el o.I. es singular). Sería *les* si dijéramos: "A *los* de aquella generación se *les *enseñaba....." (porque allí habría concordancia con el plural).
¡Que te mejores!,,,,aaatchúus!


----------



## hvalenz

Esto es sencillo. colo con la explicacio n de los la definicion de los verbos reflexivo.  

Los verbos reflexivos son aquellos que la accion que representan recae sobre el sujeto,  y usualmente se forman agregando unpronombbre personal posesivo..  Dependiendo de la posicion del pronombre puede ser reflexivo o podria ser imperativo ( cuando va al final del verbo, como Coma*se,* *tomese* el tiempo que necesite

Me como un pavo ( Para yo me)
Te comes un pavo ( para segunda persona
se come un pavo ( para Tercera persona, el ella, usted)

Plurales.
nos comemos un pavo ( para primera personal plural Nosotros)
os comeis un pavo ( para segunda personal plural vosotros)
se comen un pavo ( para tercera persona plural ellos, ellas, ustedes


----------



## hvalenz

Esto es sencillo. colo con la explicacio n de los la definicion de los verbos reflexivo. 

Los verbos reflexivos son aquellos que la accion que representan recae sobre el sujeto, y usualmente se forman agregando unpronombbre personal posesivo.. Dependiendo de la posicion del pronombre puede ser reflexivo o podria ser imperativo ( cuando va al final del verbo, como Coma*se,* *tomese* el tiempo que necesite

Me como un pavo ( Para yo me)
Te comes un pavo ( para segunda persona
se come un pavo ( para Tercera persona, el ella, usted)

Plurales.
nos comemos un pavo ( para primera personal plural Nosotros)
os comeis un pavo ( para segunda personal plural vosotros)
se comen un pavo ( para tercera persona plural ellos, ellas, ustedes


----------

